# Somebody is raising their kid right !



## Milkman (Nov 18, 2004)

SOMEBODY'S RAISING THEIR KID RIGHT!

One Nation,"Under God".
One day a 6 year old girl was sitting in a classroom.   The teacher was
going to explain evolution to the children.

The teacher asked a little boy:  Tommy do you see the tree outside?

TOMMY: Yes.

TEACHER: Tommy, do you see the grass outside?

TOMMY: Yes.

TEACHER: Go outside and look up and see if you can see the sky.

TOMMY: Okay. (He returned a few minutes later)  Yes, I saw the sky.

TEACHER: Did you see God?

TOMMY: No.

TEACHER: That's my point. We can't see God because he isn't there.   He just
doesn't exist.

A little girl spoke up and wanted to ask the boy some questions.

The teacher agreed and the little girl asked the boy:

Tommy, do you see the tree outside?

TOMMY: Yes.

LITTLE GIRL: Tommy do you see the grass outside?

TOMMY: Yessssss!

LITTLE GIRL: Did you see the sky?

TOMMY: Yessssss!

LITTLE GIRL: Tommy, do you see the teacher?

TOMMY: Yes

LITTLE GIRL: Do you see her brain?

TOMMY: No

LITTLE GIRL: Then according to what we were taught today in school, she must
not have one! 

 (You Go Girl!)


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Nov 18, 2004)

Teach


----------



## Milkman (Jul 14, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## speedcop (Jul 19, 2016)

Lol!


----------

